
Tanium Raises $120M, Boosts Valuation to $3.5B - t23
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/02/tanium-raises-120-million-boosts-valuation-to-3-5-billion/
======
stingraycharles
Seems like a risky investment to me. A lot of customers seem to come to them
to "solve their security problems". While they're cash-flow positive, it only
takes one of their customers to be hacked for their reputation to vanish. I
think this is mostly the reason investors don't like to invest in these type
of businesses.

Will be interesting to see how this turns out in the long run. Security is
definitely a problem that will only become bigger in the future.

